
Mark Zuckerberg: Immigrants are the key to a knowledge economy - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/mark-zuckerberg-immigrants-are-the-key-to-a-knowledge-economy/2013/04/10/aba05554-a20b-11e2-82bc-511538ae90a4_story.html?tid=socialss
======
draugadrotten
It's the same all over the world. The mega-rich, like Zuckerberg, benefits
from importing more workers. With more workers available to fight over jobs,
salaries goes down. Here in Europe it's the same. Companies are importing low-
wage labour and unemployment is 15-25% in countries like Spain. Still the
mega-rich say we need more workers from Africa.

I ask this: How come the Zuckerbergs of the world never thinks their own job
can be done for a lower wage?

